
PyPy gets funding from Mozilla for Python 3.5 support - progval
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/08/pypy-gets-funding-from-mozilla-for.html
======
hyperbovine
Weird how suddenly everyone seems to have coalesced around 3.5. I myself have
experienced this just recently -- the new async stuff is too nice to pass up.
Really looking forward to new formatted string literals in 3.6 as well! One of
those ideas that's so obvious in hindsight, you can't believe it took us this
long to come up with it.

~~~
plorkyeran
One of the arguments against switching to Python 3 has always been that you
just don't gain enough to justify the hassle, so maybe 3.5 finally hit that
critical mass of things people really want.

~~~
StavrosK
Don't gain enough? Static type checking and asyncio? Sign me up!

~~~
pinaraf
Static checking ? Python 3.5 Asyncio ? Python 3.4

If these had been available in Python 3.2 or even better 3.0, the switch would
have been far easier for corporate users that need benefits before accepting
the cost of change...

~~~
raverbashing
3.4. gave a good virtualenv by default. That helps _a lot_

~~~
StavrosK
Which one is that? I'm not aware of it.

~~~
captainmuon

        python -m venv
    

I'm not sure what the differences are to old virtualenv, but the biggest
feature is that it works out of the box as long as you have Python > 3.4. No
more googling "how to install virtualenv" or "easy_install pip; pip install
virtualenv" stuff.

~~~
rspeer
Unless you're on Ubuntu, where they ship a non-functional version of venv and
require you to "sudo apt install" python-venv to get the working version,
defeating the entire point of a simple module in the stdlib that lets you
manage your Python environment as a user.

The big improvement on 16.04 is at least the error message explains what's
going on.

------
ceronman
These are fantastic news. Right now, PyPy is probable the biggest reason why
many users don't migrate to Python 3 yet. Python 3 comes with a lot of very
nice language features, but even when CPython 3 is already faster than 2.x in
most cases, these speed increments are very small compared with the speedups
of PyPy, which in my experience brings Python's speed to NodeJS level. I'm
looking forward for their first release!

~~~
zzleeper
Similarly, Python 3.5 is (for me and probably others) the biggest reason for
not using PyPy

~~~
zyngaro
You mean you don't use 3.5 be cause pypy does not support it.

~~~
techdragon
No, it seems like they are in the same position as myself.

They (and myself) are not using PyPy because PyPy does not support Python 3.5

------
RodericDay
This thread presents a great opportunity for someone to sweep in and present a
foolproof path to persuade enthusiastic newbies to jump in and help...

------
brachi
I'm glad to hear about this funding. It's also a reminder for myself to bring
the topic to my company about donating to open source.

------
amyjess
Oh thank goodness. The last thing that would make me consider using Python 2
for new projects is about to go away.

------
Aeolos
I'd love to switch to PyPy, but Theano doesn't seem to be supported,
Tensorflow is an unknown.

Does anyone know what is the limiting factor for supporting deep learning
frameworks on PyPy?

~~~
pas
Why would you ... umm, use pypy with these frameworks? After all they do the
heavy lifting via very specialized low-level libraries, right? So python is
just the glue holding together and driving the data pipeline.

------
Animats
Why is Mozilla doing this? They're already doing Rust, and their products
don't use Python internally. The build process for Mozilla add-ons was even
converted from Python to Javascript to eliminate Python from the build chain.

I'd rather see Mozilla support Thunderbird, which is useful.

~~~
phonon
Their site(s) are using python extensively.
[https://blog.mozilla.org/webdev/2013/02/22/the-restful-
marke...](https://blog.mozilla.org/webdev/2013/02/22/the-restful-marketplace/)

~~~
mintplant
The code push infrastructure also runs on PyPy specifically:
[https://github.com/mozilla-services/autopush](https://github.com/mozilla-
services/autopush)

